# More Tripod Advice please



## AlanF (May 19, 2015)

My wife and I each take the 7DII or 5DIII + 100-400 II + 1.4xTCs for our birding hikes. Unfortunately, most of the hides we go to in the UK are too far from the wildfowl on lakes for photography and good only for viewing. So, I have just bought a Swarovski 25-60 65mm spotting scope, and one of us will take a camera and the other the scope and tripod. I also found that just pressing the EOS-M plus f/2.8 22mm against the eyepiece on the scope mounted on my Manfrotto 190 series is very good for digiscoping, so I will take the little Canon in my pocket.

So, we now need a lightweight tripod. I have spent a couple of days reading every thread I could find here plus loads of reviews about lightweight tripods. Price is not a concern, and I would go for carbon for lightness and greater stiffness. I nearly bought a Gitzo Traveler, but a shop assistant who was very knowledgeable told me that although it would take the load of the scope or even my cameras and telephotos it is not recommended for longer focal lengths than 135 mm for its lack of stability, and I would need to go up a level to get to 300mm. Unfortunately, that would mean gear as heavy as my old Manfrotto 190 (2.1 kg). Swarovski's own tripod kit is as expensive as the Gitzo and looks no more stable (it's made by Manfrotto, actually). The MeFoto Roadtrip range looks great but I would guess despite its impressive load bearing doesn't have the lateral stability either. So, I am looking at the Nest Traveller series. The Traveller NT-6264CK Carbon certainly looks stable enough but weighs in at 2.49 kg. The Traveller NT-6294CK Carbon Fibre Tripod / Monopod Kit at 2 kg beat the MeFoto (aluminium Roadtrip) for "image quality" in a comparative test. The Traveller NT-6264CK Carbon Fibre Tripod / Monopod Kit at 1.52 kg is the weight I want and with 4 thicker legs vs 5 of the MeFoto looks more stable.

So, any advice please?


----------



## cycleraw (May 19, 2015)

Don't overlook RRS. I think their stuff is the best.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 19, 2015)

cycleraw said:


> Don't overlook RRS. I think their stuff is the best.



+1

RRS TQC-14 + BH-30 LR is 1.5 kg and very stable. Not cheap, but that's a tripod axiom: stable, light, inexpensive –you can have up to two. 

How sturdy is it? Well, the rated legs capacity is 25 lbs, but that's a bit conservative. How conservative? Well, let's just say I wouldn't recommend trying this with a Traveller or a MeFoto...


----------



## TheJock (May 19, 2015)

This is a subject I have beenperplexed with for a long time. 
Is saving 1/2kg REALLY a big deal?? Most of us are able bodied and the prices necessary to save 500g are ridiculous. I have a heavy duty Benro with the N2 head, and a MeFoTo A1340Q1(B) with detachable leg for monopod application. The Benro is over 2Kg’s in weight and the MeFoTo is 1.66kg's and I have never experienced major fatigue from carrying either around all day, and I’ve done the last 2 years of Dubai 24hrs races carrying these around with me all night. For track use the MeFoTo is my tripod of choice because of the mono/leg feature, but the Benro is always my choice for wildlife.
IMHO forget all about saving that 500g and buy a sturdy Aluminium leg tripod. I have found the Benro and MeFoTo carbon fibre equivalent’s of both my tripods, which are double the price, save about 200g, but are about 6cm shorter, to me it’s all a con!


----------



## AlanF (May 19, 2015)

Thanks so far. I have had a look at ballheads in the local shop and would prefer a video-type head with a lever. What lightweight one would you recommend?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 19, 2015)

TheJock said:


> Is saving 1/2kg REALLY a big deal??



I'm guessing not for anyone who uses TheJock as a screen name.  Some people aren't jocks, there are carry on luggage weight restrictions (I've had hand luggage weighed on domestic flights in China), etc. CF damps vibration better, and is easier to handle with bare hands in cooler temps.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 19, 2015)

AlanF said:


> Thanks so far. I have had a look at ballheads in the local shop and would prefer a video-type head with a lever. What lightweight one would you recommend?



A single handle fluid head, not the 3-handle pan/tilt, correct?


----------



## AlanF (May 19, 2015)

simple 2-way like this Swarovski

http://uk.swarovskioptik.com/nature/tripods-c210207/tripod-head-p5006098


----------



## Tinky (May 19, 2015)

I have a similar dilemma, looking for a decent travel tripod, prob going to be for EOS M with converter and 100mm f2.0 max on it. 

I wouldn't spend RRS type money on a tripod (just too hefty when import duty and shipping is added on) unless it had Sachtler written on it, and they don't really do consumer travel...

Looking at either of the following:

Manfrotto 190 Go with exisiting 298RC head
Manfrotto 290 legs with same
or
Manfrotto BeFree (complete with ball head)

Weight & max height not too much of an issue, stability important as I'm going to be doing long exposures.

To *Alan F*, have a look at the Sachtler ACE M. It's bigger and heavier than what you are possibly looking for, but it has the finest smoothest and only properly adjustable counterbalancing head in it's price range. It is a superlative bit of kit if you want totally controllable movements with smooth ramps. It also has a bowl platform for the head, which saves a lot of frustrating messing around.

Does anybody have any direct experience of the Manfrotto BeFree? By direct experience I mean actually owns, has used, has rejected, swears by... not read a review or has an unfounded opinion... (I can work google)

Many thanks


----------



## CurtL5 (May 19, 2015)

I too am shooting with the 5Dmiii and either a 70-200 or the 100-400 and sometimes with a 1.4x as well. Went through this same thing earlier this year and wound up with the MeFoto Globetrotter. While it's likely not able to support me should I feel the need to swing on it, thus far it has certainly performed every bit as well as I would expect.

The height is fine, the weight is very good as compared to the large Manfrotto I was carrying around previously, the ballhead is very smooth and easy to adjust. It did take a little time to get used to the twist-lock legs as compared to the locking lever of the Manfrottos, but not a huge concern.

I don't go places where the temps get quite as cold as others see so I cannot comment on that aspect but for my purposes, this has been an excellent acquisition and I picked it up from a camera shop that was going out of business so I got it for 25% off, bringing it to well under $300 US instead of the typical $369...

http://www.mefoto.com/products/globetrotter.aspx

~curt


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 19, 2015)

CurtL5 said:


> ...I picked it up from a camera shop that was going out of business so I got it for 25% off, bringing it to well under $300 US instead of the typical $369...



I almost bought a little MeFOTO Road Trip at a Calumet store liquidation. What stopped me was when I loosened one of the leg locks the bottom leg section slid right out and clattered onto the floor. Possibly a damaged floor model, but it didn't inspire confidence.


----------



## NancyP (May 19, 2015)

I haven't tried this tripod with longer than 180mm/ heavier than 2.5 kilo camera/lens combo, but it is light weight, and is my standard hiking landscape/macro camera: Feisol 3442, equipped with an Arca-Swiss p0 ball head and screw A/S-type clamp


----------



## CurtL5 (May 19, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> CurtL5 said:
> 
> 
> > ...I picked it up from a camera shop that was going out of business so I got it for 25% off, bringing it to well under $300 US instead of the typical $369...
> ...



That certainly wouldn't, I agree! Doesn't seem that mine has this same feature, fortunately...


----------



## SiuLoong (May 19, 2015)

Tinky said:


> I have a similar dilemma, looking for a decent travel tripod, prob going to be for EOS M with converter and 100mm f2.0 max on it.
> 
> I wouldn't spend RRS type money on a tripod (just too hefty when import duty and shipping is added on) unless it had Sachtler written on it, and they don't really do consumer travel...
> 
> ...



I have the Manfrotto BeFree.. the original aluminium, not the newer CF version.. I love it, really light and portable, took it to Australia last year and shot long exposures with 6D, 17 - 40L + LEE Filters, really happy with results.

It could be more stable and it doesn't have a hook to hang your bag from so I have subsequently bought one of those tripod stone bags but haven't yet had the chance to use it, and the ballhead included seems a little flimsy but was fine for the gear listed above.

I also have a Manfrotto 190PROCX carbon fibre tripod with Manfrotto MH054M0-Q2 054 head which hardly gets any use now, where I am not carrying for ages/flying etc.. I will use it in preference as it certainly seems more stable, practicality means it is usually left at home and for my purpose I can't tell the differences in the final image.

I should add here.. I am not a pro, or a pixel peeper, I shoot for myself and rarely get the opportunity to spend a long time on my photography (young family/busy job), so I usually shoot hand held, but long exposures is where my tripod is vital - that's why I love the BeFree.. with the Aussie trip, space and weight meant it was that or nothing, and I couldn't have got some of the pics I took without it. Hope that helps!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 19, 2015)

I can not recommend Benro.

two more of the rubber grips fell off the legs yesterday. The US distributor first said that B&H did not buy from them. I sent him a photo of his label on the box, and his tune changed. He now says they have never been able to get replacements.


----------



## lastcoyote (May 19, 2015)

Ive been thinking about getting a light portable but strong travel tripod too. 

What are people's opinion on the offerings from 3 Legged Thing?
Like the look of their X1.1 Brian Evolution 2.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (May 19, 2015)

I use both long lenses and a spotting scope and from my experience a medium size spotting scope is FAR more difficult to support than my Canon 800mm F5.6! The problem is not weight - it's the magnification. Add to this the fact that scopes weigh next to nothing then you really need to damp down the scope on a rigid tripod.
For my scope I normally use an old Gitzo G1329 Mk2 - it is a big heavy beast (2.3 Kilo) but nice and rigid. If there is a bit of hiking involved I will tolerate a 2 series Gitzo GT2531(1.4 Kilo) but that is the minimum I consider worthwhile.
I see RRS tripods have been recommended and wholeheartedly agree but they are too pricey over here (UK).

I am far from an expert on fluid heads but I am hearing good things about this one:
http://www.wexphotographic.com/buy-manfrotto-500-pro-fluid-video-head-flat-base/p1538420


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (May 19, 2015)

lastcoyote said:


> Ive been thinking about getting a light portable but strong travel tripod too.
> 
> What are people's opinion on the offerings from 3 Legged Thing?
> Like the look of their X1.1 Brian Evolution 2.



I have tried a couple of 3LT tripods and, though they are well made, I cannot personally recommend them. They are extremely versatile and do everything you can think of except the one thing that I want it to do - namely support my camera properly at a reasonable height. If you do not extend the legs of center column then they are nice and rigid but the legs have too many sections and the center column has to be raised to gain any reasonable height. The Feisol Tournament tripods are far better IMO and experience.


----------



## slclick (May 19, 2015)

Don't overlook Feisol, their stuff is also the best 

fwiw, I bought a Feisol after finding out the RRS I purchased just didn't jive with my height requirements. Nothing against the pod. But I found a Feisol that gave me everything I liked about the RRS,while fitting my height, length and weight #'s as well and at less than half the cost.


----------



## Northbird (May 20, 2015)

slclick said:


> Don't overlook Feisol, their stuff is also the best
> 
> fwiw, I bought a Feisol after finding out the RRS I purchased just didn't jive with my height requirements. Nothing against the pod. But I found a Feisol that gave me everything I liked about the RRS,while fitting my height, length and weight #'s as well and at less than half the cost.



Agreee on Feisol tripods, good quality manufacturing. I've owned the 3372 for a few years now and have been very pleased with it. I use a Jobu Pro II gimbal with it and my 600 F4 is very solid on this combination.


----------



## lastcoyote (May 20, 2015)

I'll have to check out the Feisol tripods then. Sound good. 

Also how about the new Vanguard VEO 265CB Carbon Fibre Travel Tripod?


----------



## ishdakuteb (May 20, 2015)

I am not sure if Induro tripod would fit your purpose, but I recently bought one for landscape photography, Induro Grand Turismo AGT214 Aluminum 8M Tripod with Ball Head, and am pretty happy with it so far.

Originally, I wanted to get a MeFOTO Globetrotter Tripod Kits which is sometimes sold for under $200 (very rare though, one time it was sold for $159 via B&H but I missed the deal since I wanted to see the tripod in real life first at Sammys.) I then waited another deal for almost a year, and also keep my eyes on Induro. Lucky enough, Induro went on-sale for one day only, so I got it. Below is the information that I did in comparing Induro and MeFOTO. RRS, Gitzo, and some other brands are also good but it is kinda pricey, plus I am just a hobbyist... which is the main reason why I am choosing Induro...

Note:
1. If register online, the company will add additional 5 years extended warranty, so all together is 10 years.
2. Almost forgot to tell that the highlighted ball head is the one that comes together with the Induro AGT214


----------



## DennyF (May 20, 2015)

Am anything but an expert on tripod legs, but I've been very satisfied with my Benro A2190T Travel Flat Angel. It weighs 3.12 lbs. It's folded length is 16.9 inches. And it folds flat to easily fit inside most roller bags. While there is no hook for hanging additional weight, I'm able to use the legs without the included columns...thereby giving me a reasonably solid setup.

http://m.benrousa.com/products/travel-flat/benro-a2190t.aspx


----------



## expatinasia (May 20, 2015)

I personally do not think you can beat Sirui tripods for what you are looking for.

The N-2004 is very strong, folds down to a very small size, can collapse to create ground shooting with a small center column, has a monopod built in (you just remove one leg) and it comes with its own bag.

I travel with mine everywhere and it has sat whole days in torrential rain while I try and get some shots as well as super hot days and has never given me a problem.

Can't recommend them highly enough.


----------



## Leejo (May 20, 2015)

What kind of travelling do you have in mind ?
For me there is a difference between hiking, landscapes aided by a vehicle, or City travelling, in the demands on the tripod.
For hiking weight is the key -- though you want a certain comfortable height at the end. a compromise would be required, and Gitzo, Feisol etc can deliver there.
If you are not there then there are a number of Tripods from RRS etc that can be put in a car, truck etc.
and I would look there.

For city travel I am a fan of three legged thing's Brian Tripods. similar to the Benro Traveller only better in my opinion. (Can't comment on Sirius/Induro too well)
I don't know what the previous poster was testing against, but like for like, 3LT compares with Feisol and the rest.

Regardless of how we look at it it will come down to the Quality of the manufacturing and Price/weight.
There are a number of physical limitations any travel tripod is going to have to contend with. 
If you are flying at least in Europe, without extra baggage, this means the tripod in a suitcase, and so the folded length is a maximum of around 45 cm, a Little less if you want padding. 4 Leg sections give a maximum height of thus less than 1.5m. 5 leg sections may be possible, but would give a heavier tripod as the columns would be thicker.
I accept the compromise and don't extend the middle column much - yes I have to bend.
3LT and a few others do offer the ability to use one leg, with the middle column extender, to form a short monopod of around 1,4m. Another compromise, but for travelling acceptable.


----------



## TheJock (May 20, 2015)

I just checked, my MeFoto is an older model of this current version http://www.mefoto.com/products/roadtrip.aspx and I paid $170 for it here in Dubai, it's been brilliant and I notice that the new carbon fibre Globetrotter's are the same weight (1.66Kg's), so save some cash with an aluminium version.


----------



## AlanF (May 20, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your input. After days of research, your advice and trying out at the local shop, I have found that my ancient Manfrotto 190XDB + 390RC2 pan/tilt head is better than the light travel ones I have tried. At full height with the centre column down it is perfect for my wife and me and rock solid. It weighs 2.1 kg, only 0.1 kg more than the Swarovski £500+ carbon fibre. It is a bit big for taking on planes but it will do me for local travel for the time being.

I have just tried it out for digiscoping. These are just quick jpegs straight out of the EOS-M + 22 mm f/2 pressed against the eyepiece of the Swarovski 25-60 65mm at 25x with no PP. Don't take these seriously as I have yet to learn the technique and then shoot in raw. Also the target was in the shade and he exposures are too long. At this distance it's hard to get good shots even with a decent telephoto on the 7DII. It's going to be fantastic for bright scenes across the lake. By the way, 22mm at 25x magn gives an effective focal length of 550mm and aperture ~ f/8.


----------



## lholmes549 (May 20, 2015)

I recently got a Gitzo GT3542LS and cpmbined with Arca Z1 ball head. Extremely sturdy for my landscape work and a lot lighter than what I've been used to carrying. This combo works well for me, but may be a push to call it lightweight. 

I also here good things about Sirui carbon fibre tripods but have no experience with them.


----------



## TheJock (May 20, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> I'm guessing not for anyone who uses TheJock as a screen name.


LOL, I just saw this Neuro  
My preference of user name was already taken when I signed up to CR, so being put on the spot I went with something to reflect my home origins rather than fitness level!!!!, a 45 year old guy that works in an office from Glasgow is a far cry from the type of Jock you had in mind ;D


----------



## NancyP (May 20, 2015)

Americans and UK residents - divided by a common language.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (May 20, 2015)

Leejo said:


> I don't know what the previous poster was testing against, but like for like, 3LT compares with Feisol and the rest.



I compared them to my Gitzo GT2531 as it is the smallest/lightest tripod that I have. I have used a few 3LT carbon models and I like their quality + they are assembled in the UK! The components appear to be from Triopo (though I could be wrong) which is no bad thing, my problem is with their design which appears to prioritise compactness over performance. This leads to too many leg sections as well as the multi leg section center columns.
I can't remember all the 3LT tripods that I have played with but these were definitely 2 of them:
http://www.3leggedthing.com/frankblack.html
http://www.3leggedthing.com/tripods/travel-tripods/brianevo2.html

Most (all?) European Airlines allow hand baggage of up-to 55cm so, in my opinion if travelling is a priority, then the Feisol CT3442 is a better option. If traveling is not a priority then a good, stout, 3 leg section tripod is better still. 2 close friends of mine have the Feisol CT3442 and CT3342 and, considering their weight and price, I rate them highly.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (May 20, 2015)

To AlanF.

I forgot to mention in my first post that Gitzo weight and lens recommendations are extremely conservative! My 1.8 Kilo GT3530LS is designed for lenses up to 400 mm and loads of up to 18 Kilos. It is more than stable/rigid enough for my Canon 800mm lens (even compared to a monster 5 series Gitzo) and is quite happy supporting around 105 Kilos - namely me!


----------



## quod (May 20, 2015)

AlanF said:


> I nearly bought a Gitzo Traveler, but a shop assistant who was very knowledgeable told me that although it would take the load of the scope or even my cameras and telephotos it is not recommended for longer focal lengths than 135 mm for its lack of stability, and I would need to go up a level to get to 300mm.


Which Gitzo Traveler did you look at? I have both the GT1542T (1-series) and GT2542T (2-series). The 1-series is super light and small, but it would not be stable enough for your intended use. The 2-series Gitzo Traveler is also light and small, but it's a lot more stable than the 1-series and I have used it with my 500/4 (v1) to photograph BIF, landscape, etc.


----------



## AlanF (May 28, 2015)

I plumped for the Gitzo Traveler GT544T. It arrived this morning and is incredibly rigid. Whoever thinks that all you gain from carbon fibre over aluminium is weight is, as Neuro says, wrong. This 1kg tripod makes my 1.6kg Manfrotto 190 look like a spring, and also the centre column is so rigid as well.

I also bought a 500g Manfrotto 700RC2 video head. BUt, there is now a problem - for which I have just opened a separate thread. How do I secure the mixed head and tripod securely? Please respond in http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=26542.0


----------



## quod (May 28, 2015)

AlanF said:


> I plumped for the Gitzo Traveler GT544T. It arrived this morning and is incredibly rigid.


The one challenge I found with my 1-series is wind. You can weight it down, but the tripod is so light that it's really hard to stabilize it when the wind kicks.


----------



## AlanF (May 29, 2015)

Point noted. If you have a 500mm or Sigma 150-600mm S + lens hood, you do have a wind-turbine-sized blade on top. Fortunately, a 65mm spotting scope or a 100-400mm will offer less of a profile.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 3, 2015)

I finally bought a Gitzo G2180 head. Not cheap, but perfect for my needs. It features a counterbalancing internal spring system so that it is very easy to balance the scope and you can tilt with minimal friction and the scope stays at the right angle. Gitzo recommends removing the handle for bird spotting. The whole rig with the Traveller 1 system weighs only 1456g (3.2 lb). The Traveler is on the short side but that is just what you want for a spotting scope with an angled eyepiece where you look downwards.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jun 3, 2015)

Sounds like you have some nice gear there AlanF - enjoy!


----------

